# Lurcher website



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have seen at the shows that a lot of people with MHs have sighthounds and longdogs .
A website i go on and which may be of interest to sighthound owners or prospective owners  is
Web Page Namewww.lurcherlink.org
It is a great site for all things lurchery.it is based in Halifax and run by a lady "Lurcherlass "whose dedication to these lovely dogs is incredible ( we have been to her place and have seen this for ourselves)
Careful its like MHF , addictive :lol:
If you go on say hi, i go under the username "duvetwhippet"

Chris


----------

